# Renting without an agent



## itsmejake (Mar 8, 2015)

Is it possible to find properties without the use of an agent as the 5000aed fee doesn't justify what they do. No other countries Ive worked at have I seen this to happen, only in UAE. I will be movig to Abu Dhabi and would appreciate any advise.

Thank you


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

itsmejake said:


> Is it possible to find properties without the use of an agent as the 5000aed fee doesn't justify what they do. No other countries Ive worked at have I seen this to happen, only in UAE. I will be movig to Abu Dhabi and would appreciate any advise.
> 
> Thank you


Hi,
Difficult but not impossible.
If you see it from the property owners point of view - then they simply give their portfolio to an agent and let them have the hassle of showing people around and arranging the contract and payment.
As the new tenant is paying the agents fees - it is even easier for the owner to do it this way - money for old rope!!
Our villa is owned by a member of the ruling family - he is not likely to be showing us around one of the many villas he owns - he uses an agent for that and we effectively pay his salary!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## itsmejake (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks Steve for your response. Do you think I would be able to find a 2 bedroom apartment for 90000 preferably in down town Abu Dhabi? Any recommendations for websites? Thanks


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
We found our place through justrentals.com
Just dont trust the photos on adverts here!
Cheers
Steve


----------

